# Looking for a full day/24 hour public fishing charter



## Elite Doc (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new here and have some time off of work in the next 2 weeks and would love to go on a 24 hour fishing charter. I'm fairly new in the area so I don't have much in the way of connections or recommendations. Anyone reading this who knows of a good full day or 24 hour fishing experience please let me know. Really just want a captain who puts us on the fish, willing to move, change strategies, and genuinely knows that if he gets us on fish then he gets repeat business.

I'm just going by myself so a large boat with lots of people there to fish on their own is what I'm looking for, not in the market for a private charter or anything. I live in suburban D.C. and am cool with driving 2+ hours to a dock for a trip. I know I can scrounge the internet and google for trips but thought I would tap into this amazing wealth of personal experience known as pierandsurf. Thanks for any replys! Will update the site on wherever I end up.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Try this .. They even have a 36 hour trip thats GREAT !!
http://rudeeinletcharters.com.dnnmax.com/CurrentSpecials/tabid/93/Default.aspx


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

From our trip last year


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

^wowzers^ 

I need to broaden my horizons...


----------



## twcrawford (Aug 27, 2009)

Like whoa!


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

Well I think I found the Next head boat I will be taking a trip with.. Maybe I will go for the 36 hour trrip durring my next 4 day weekend.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Normark said:


> From our trip last year


Nice catch, Blueline tiles, seabass, wreck fish, mahi's. I didn't get any Mahi on my rudee trip. Hmm, I think I will do the 36 hr trip on my next trip to VA Beach.


----------



## Elite Doc (Jul 18, 2009)

So I decided on going out on a head boat out of Kent Narrows Sat. morning, rolled up to the pier at 6:15am and was approached by a captain offering a seat on his boat. Since I've never done it before and didn't know what the difference was I took him up. Went out with 24 bloodworms, BW Fishbites, Gulp bloodworms, and frozen alewives.

Well, the boat I was on was called the Miss Violet, it was the smallest at the pier and probably had the least comfortable seating, BUT it seemed to have the most knowledgeable captain and the mate and other guys on the boat were really friendly. We motored a long way south, went through a little pass called Tighman into the Choptank. Everywhere we went and anchored we would be the only boat, then would start catching a ton of spot, then 4-7 other boats would follow us and set up near us, we'd move to a new area and the whole situation repeated with boats following us. So I guess our captain knew where to go. Caught a ton of spot, it was fast and fun the entire time we had lines in the water. As a first timer I caught 35 good sized spot and 1 large American shad. Not bad for me, I was very happy with it. The other guys who were more experienced probably pulled in two or three times more spot than me. The fish didnt like the Gulp at all, but my combo of a piece of FB with a chunk of bloodworm seemed to be the ticket. My main goal was to catch fish and that was met for sure, I was so sick of coming home empty handed from pier/park fishing. 

I fried up some spot for the first time last night after cleaning them all (what a job!) and it was delicious. Really surprised how good they were, my mom, dad and brother loved them, even my picky princess wife said they tasted good. So all in all it was fun, my ass hurts from those bench seats but other than that it was fun. Thanks to Capt. Darryl. 

I think I may head out to O.C. or VA beach sometime in the next month for one of these deep sea wreck fishing trips.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

glad you had a good time. Darryl is a great capt. his brother captains "the fishing lady" down there also & he is great also!!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## greeneon98 (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like the progression that I made. From shore to ship. Most of my fishing lately has been off shore. Nice report!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul.


----------



## keepgoingboi (Sep 20, 2009)

*Wow*

I envy your catch and fun time


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice on the first trip. :fishing:


----------

